# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  خطورة الهاتف المحمول  أثناء النوم

## البركان الهادئ

*اكد العالم بيرسوفي رئيس رابطة الصحة والبيئة في فرنسا ان دراسات عدة اثبتت ان للمحمول آثارا فسيولوجية وبيولوجية كثيرة على مستخدميه تشمل انخفاض هرمون النوم المعروف بـ «ميلاتونين - Melatoninوهو هرمون ذو خصائص مضادة للسرطان. واوضح بيرسوفي ان دراسات سابقة اظهرت تغيرات في معدل نبضات قلب الجنين الذي يتعرض لموجات الهاتف المحمول «النقال» لمدة عشر دقائق او يتعرض لها مباشرة بعد ميلاده.
واظهرت الدراسات انخفاضا في عدد وفاعلية الحيوانات المنوية مع نسبة استخدام الهاتف المحمول.
وفي السياق ذاته حذر اطباء فرنسيون من خطورة وضع الهاتف المحمول على اقل من سينتمترين من الجسم وطالبوا بإغلاقه وقت النوم ووضعه على بعد 50 سنتمترا من الجسم لما له من آثار جانبية تشمل الآتي:
- حدوث اضطراب في النوم.
- الشعور بالصداع والارق.
- معاناة ضعف التركيز.
- الشعور بالاكتئاب والضيق.
- معاناة الاعياء والاجهاد.
ملف مرفق 631
*

----------


## الفارسه الذهبيه الخالديه

*تسسسسلم موضوع جميييل جدا 

جزالك الله الف خييير يااارب:0144:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*فعلاً أخي البركان الهادئ
من المعروف أن الهاتف النقال يرسل اشارات دورية بمعدل كل ربع ساعة (تقريباً) .. وهي عبارة عن مخاطبة دورية بين الهاتف النقال والشبكة يوضح فيها المنطقة التي يتواجد فيها حالياً
ويمكن ملاحظة هذا الشئ لو وضعنا محمول جوار جهاز راديو أو تلفزيون حيث تظهر بعض الاصوات وكأن هناك رسالة أو محادثة آتية
المهم .. الشمس تعمل علي تشتيت الموجات الراديوية وليلا الشمس غير موجودة وهذا يعني ان الموجات والاشارات بين الجوال والشبكة تكون (كاملة الدسم) 
ومن هنا تأتي الخطورة .. لان الهاتف النقال حتي وان كان في حالة خمول فهو في اتصال دائم مع الشبكة 
والامر لا يتعلق بالمحمول فقط أثناء النوم
فكذلك أجهزة الراديو والتلفزيون والرسيفر والكمبيوتر كلها من الأجهزة الخطرة علي صحة الانسان أثناء النومولها نفس التأثيرات التي نقلها الاخ البركان الهادئ
وهي دعوة للجميع بعدم وضع اجهزة المحمول تحت الوسادة أثناء النوم .. أو جعلها قريبة منهم
والافضل اغلاقها 
وكذلك عدم ترك اجهزة الراديو او التلفزيون او الرسيفر او الكمبيوتر وغيرها مفتوحة أثناء النوم


*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*مشكورين إيهاب والفارسة الذهبية على المرور
                        	*

----------

